# DALI-Relais



## mailmir (1 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen bei einem Projekt DALI-Relais einsetzen um Lampen Ein und Aus zu schalten. Die Lampen sind nicht DALI-fähig, daher ist geplant diese DALI-Geräte  https://www.loytec.com/de/agb/doc_download/2107-l-dali-relay-module-datasheet einzusetzen. Kennt jemand diese Geräte? Wie kann ich die über Beckhoff schalten? Ich habe in der DALI-Lib keinen entsprechenden Funktionsblock gefunden.

DANKE schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß, Norbert


----------



## egro (2 August 2016)

Ich kenne leider weder das Loytec-Produkt, noch die Beckhoff-Lib's.

Theoretisch sollte es mit einem DALI-Relais-FB (ON/OFF) gehen.
Kannst du in der DALI-Konfiguration irgendwo den Typ des Vorschaltgeräts auswählen? Falls ja, dann stelle Typ 7 ein.


----------



## mailmir (2 August 2016)

Guten Morgen egro,

DANKE für die Info. Den Typ kann ich leider nicht einstellen.


----------



## KingHelmer (3 August 2016)

Hi Norbert,

Ich kenne auch die Beckhoff .libs nicht.
Bei Wago würde ich den Fb_DimSingleButton oder so ähnlich verwenden und über Taster Ein/Ausschalten und das Dimmen eben weglassen.
Als Referenzadresse die Adresse des Relais rein und gut ist.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------

